
Start something with reasonable pace and massive scale - grantgrant
http://2above.com/entrepreneurship/start-something-with-reasonable-pace-and-massive-scale/
======
chime
I'm sorry but what is the author rambling about here? Facebook was an
overnight success? I don't understand what the 20 people who voted this up got
from this post.

~~~
David
Probably, those 20 people think the author is making three good points. The
actual phrasing of said points is not fantastic; particularly #2 has some
grammatical and possibly logical issues. ("The bottom line is: If you are
finding yourself admire other people and try to copy how they succeed, then
you are at a pace that is NOT reasonable for you.")

However, the ideas stand: To have a large success, you need to a) be doing
something, b) avoid rushing things _too much_ [1], and c) pay attention to how
small or insulated your market is. (You can't be "the next Facebook" by
writing a landscape company search, even if it's the best _ever_.)

[1] This is tough to get right -- you need to launch before you're satisfied,
but take longer than you really want to. The optimization of time spent really
depends on the situation. For instance, if you're rehashing an old idea and
selling based on the UI, it's worth going over with members of your target
market before you release, to make sure what they _use_ is easy for them to
find. But if your idea is new, you need to release ASAP to get market
validation while you can still pivot if you're a bit off the mark.

